
One petabyte in 1RU (one rack unit) - nigwil_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZaEbpnhoNM#t=5m20s
======
nigwil_
Intel 3D Xpoint (Optane brand) non-volatile memory technology, claimed 1000
times faster, 1000 times durability, and 10 times denser than SSD.

One terabyte in 1.5mm thick device, 15TB capacity in the usual 2.5 inch SSD
form-factor.

Byte-addressable, unlike block-based SSD. Optane could nicely complement
burst-buffer implementations in HPC.

